# fsck.vfat -a, buffer overflow

## barul

Hi there.

Trying to run fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb (/dev/sdb is my Sandisk Sansa Clip + mp3 player), and got this:

http://pastebin.com/SjzmNpNb

I don't really know what's wrong, so if anyone can bring some information or help here… Thanks in advance!

----------

## Hu

Are you sure that is the correct pastebin link?  It makes no mention of fsck, and seems to be a log of a rockbox installer.  It does mention a Sandisk Sansa, so perhaps this is one of your pastes for some other problem?

----------

## barul

Damn it.

Hmm I lost the correct link, but I format using the player, now it seems to be good.

So I think this is solved, or this thread can be deleted, I don't know...

----------

